# Time Capsule disparait de mon réseau



## msinno (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Un petit problème m'arrive, j'avais avant ma Time Capsule connectée en ethernet à ma freebox, et c'est donc ma TC qui me fournissait mon WiFi et tout marchait bien, à la perfection même (Time machine, imprimante tout etait ok)... 

Depuis j'ai démennager, et lorsque je connecte ma TC en wifi à mon réseau déja existant (donc le Wifi de la Freebox), elle disparait complétement et je ne peux même plus y accéder via l'utilitaire Airport. Je n'arrive pas à trouver une configuration viable. 

J'ai pourtant une IP fixe pour la time capsule, ... 

Enfin si quelqu'un aurait une petite idée, ou rencontrerait le même problème...:rose:


----------



## dupontrodo (27 Août 2008)

Salut, désolé je n'ai pas la réponse à ta question mais ça m'interesse car je compte m'acheter bientôt une Time Capsule, et j'aimerai utiliser la config' que tu viens de mettre en place (WiFi grâce à la Freebox et Time Capsule qui se connecte sur ce reseau, plutot que de créer le reseau avec la Time Capsule) mais je ne sais pas si ça marche.


----------



## msinno (27 Août 2008)

Eh bien ca ne marche pas très bien chez moi pour le moment...  Mais j'ai du louper une petite étape quelque part, mais je ne vois pas trop quoi... J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout fait comme il fallait. 

A savoir que TC est vraiment un produit génial.. Je l'ai depuis sa sortie je ne regrette pas... Mais juste la j'ai un peu de mal avec la config... 

personne n'a une petite idée??


----------



## msinno (28 Août 2008)

personne pour m'aider un tout petit peu???? :rose: pleazzze helllp


----------



## Netcirk (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Il te faut reprendre la main sur ta TC - si elle est 'intégrée" à ton réseau freebox elle disparait
1/ débranche et rebranche
2/ elle doit apparaitre sur utilitaire airport
3/ reconfigure en manuel

plus d'infos pour aider plus...
Amicalement


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Octobre 2008)

Jour_bon 
l'a pas trouver se soluce sur le forum

Avant déménagement Time capsule et Livebox non relier (aucun probleme)
Post démenagement j'ai brancher via ethernet le wan de la TC avec la Livebox... et j'ai surrement fait l'erreur de choisir "pont" sur la config TC

Du coup plus de TC visible .... (voyant vert)
l'utilitaire AirPort ne trouve rien 
je ne peut plus effectuer des sauvegardes et des accés sur la TC

j'ai debrancher rebrancher sans & avec la livebox ... sans succes 

L'a pas compris


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

Et la ré-intialisation?
As-tu essayé.


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Octobre 2008)

la ré-intialisation c'est faite plutot rapidement et n'as rien changer...

Faut-il désinstaller qque chose avant la ré-intialisation du CD de TC....?


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

Pas que je saches, tu devrais revenir à zéro, mais j'ai fait des ré-initialisations alors que je n'avais encore rien enregistré dessus peut-être que si il il y a des sauvegardes ça garde les réglages...
T'as utilisé il y un fil spécial time capsule quelque part sur macgé...

Un lien peut être utile...

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=262264


----------



## Museforever (14 Octobre 2008)

Ce que tu veux faire c'est bien :

les macs sont connectés à la Freebox via le wifi. La TC est connectée en wifi à la freebox aussi mais personne ne se connecte dessus.

Juste pour dire que vous perdez beaucoup en débit à faire ça. J'avais déjà fait la même configuration à ce sujet mais je ne sais plus comment. Je dois la refaire pour un autre post d'ici demain ou jeudi (voir ce soir), je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Octobre 2008)

Merci....
l'ai retrouvé 

j'en suis arriver a faire :

"Si Time Capsule ne répond toujours pas, procédez ainsi :
1 Déconnectez électriquement votre Time Capsule.
2 Utilisez un objet pointu pour maintenir enfoncé le bouton de réinitialisation tout
en connectant votre Time Capsule électriquement."*Edit: Tournevis*

mais c'est a la config d'AirPort que je peche
Ok pour les serveur Dns
mais le nom de domaine...???
et l Id du client DHCP...???


Museforever


> les macs sont connectés à la Freebox via le wifi. La TC est connectée en wifi à la freebox aussi mais personne ne se connecte dessus.



tu perd pas en rapidité entre TC et le modem dsl ...? vaut mieux l'ethernet ... non?


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

AH ça s'appelle ré-initialiser...


----------



## Museforever (14 Octobre 2008)

Je veux bien t'aider mais je ne comprend pas ton configuration. Pourrais-tu confirmer ou infirmer que c'est bien celle que j'ai énoncé ?

Tous tes ordinateurs sont reliés en wifi à la freebox ? Et la Time Capsule est reliée en wifi à la freebox, mais personne n'est reliée directement en wifi à la Time Capsule ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Octobre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Je veux bien t'aider mais je ne comprend pas ton configuration. Pourrais-tu confirmer ou infirmer que c'est bien celle que j'ai énoncé ?
> 
> Tous tes ordinateurs sont reliés en wifi à la freebox ? Et la Time Capsule est reliée en wifi à la freebox, mais personne n'est reliée directement en wifi à la Time Capsule ?



pour ma part Ordinateur reliés en wifi à la Tc
la livebox relier en ethernet à la TC
seul le wifi de la TC fonctionne


----------



## clochelune (23 Octobre 2010)

oups, ici utilitaires airoport ne reconnaît plus ma Time Capsule (suite à un dmnagement)

je l'ai du coup reliée en wifi à l'iMac (sous snow leopard)

j'ai un vieux modem netgear (avant sous freebox) et liée à la connexion wanadoo de ma maman

mon iMac et l'asus de ma mère sont en wifi, et je n'ai plus le mode d'emploi de la Time Capsule...

quelqu'un pourrait me l'envoyer en pdf à jucloclochelune@hotmail.fr ? ou m'expliquer ici comment faire...

merci et bon week-end!

j'ai branché la Time capsule en éthernet à mon modem wifi, mais rien n'à faire, utilitaires airoprt ne la reconnaît pas! pourquoi ?


----------



## clochelune (24 Octobre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> oups, ici utilitaires airoport ne reconnaît plus ma Time Capsule (suite à un dmnagement)
> 
> je l'ai du coup reliée en wifi à l'iMac (sous snow leopard)
> 
> ...



à -après un reset ça avait réapparu puis redisparu! et comme j'ai jamais aimé tellement Time Machine je l'ai viré et je ferai mes sauvegardes classiques via carbone copy cloner! j'ai des petits disques durs externes! ils vont pas me casser les pieds longtemps à pas marcher! je choisis apple pour ça simplicité, pas pour avoir des problèmes! ça marchait très bien avant le déménagement... donc hop je vire, je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin! je ferai mes sauvegardes comme dans le temps! et Time Machine mange de la place! donc hop! on n'en parle plus


----------

